# Clearance from roof ?



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

They built it too close to the power lines.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Celtic said:


> They built it too close to the power lines.


:laughing::laughing::laughing: Cletis you always make me laugh, thanks!!


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

360max said:


> :laughing::laughing::laughing: *Cletis* you always make me laugh, thanks!!


He hasn't graced this thread with his stink yet.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

90.2 (b) (5)


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Hotlegs said:


> These you can reach out and grab.


Well then don't do that anymore. :laughing:


----------



## Hotlegs (Oct 9, 2011)

Jlarson said:


> Well then don't do that anymore. :laughing:


How else was I going to know if they were hot or not ?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The NEC has nothing over that, but the NESC does, in table 234-1. The unguarded live pimary parts need to be 2 meters horizontally from the edge of the roof, and unguarded live secondary parts need to be 1.5 meters horizontally from the edge of the roof. You might be okay there.


----------

